# Brazo Manipulador



## The Raven (Nov 4, 2007)

Hola a todos!  

Soy nuevo en el foro, estoy estudiando la vocacional y necesito construir un brazo manipulador de 4 grados de libertad minimo.

Me gustaria saber que tipo de motores puedo usar, como controlarlos y mejor si me pudieran dar algun diseño de la estructura.  El brazo debe soportar 1kg de peso.

Gracias.


----------



## ciri (Nov 5, 2007)

Dime cual es tu idea, presenta algun borrador de la forma, estructura.

Estoy en la construcción de uno, el sabado pasado lo probamos y anduvo mejor de lo que creíamos que iba a andar, tiene muchos detalles por mejorar, pero te puedo ir ayudando para empezar.

Te recomiendo que empieces viendo que materiales tienes a tu alcance para fabricarlo, y lo analices en cuestión de peso/costo. creo que esta es la base por la que empezar, luego puedes analizar un diseño y si es posible de construir con ese material!.


----------



## andrhyb (Nov 12, 2007)

hola yo hace algunos dias construi un brazo de ese tipo creo q mi diseño es sencillo y practico a la vez no tiene la potencia como para levantar elementos de 1kg pero puedes partir de este diseño como base para el tuyo espero te sirva de algo 

YouTube - brazo robot


----------



## ciri (Nov 13, 2007)

DE que materiales esta hecho?

tienes algún tipo de planos? para ver como es el mecanismo de movimiento.


----------



## andrhyb (Nov 13, 2007)

mi brazo esta hecho de  varios materiales la base es de plastico y una parte de plexiglass y tanto el codo como la pinza tienen partes de metal (pinzas) y de plastico duro .

para los motores de la base utilice un motor sencillo dc bipolar  con un juego de engranajes reductor para tener mas traccion lo mismo hice en el codo y la muñeca 

en la pinza hice un trabajo q no es el mas adecuado por cuestiones esteticas sim embargo funciona bien ten en cuenta q todos los motores tendran mucha tension por el peso de tu brazo debes tratar de reducir al maximo el peso de tu brazo para q tengas una buena traccion recuerda todos empezamos por lo mas sencillo y luego vamos mejorando segun los conocimientos y la experiencia adquirida en todorobot.com.ar encontraras un modelo de robot con las especificaciiones mecanicas q tu quieres hasta luego espero te sirva de algo mis consejos


----------

